# Schofferhofer Kristal Weizen



## beerbeergloriousbeer (20/1/08)

Gday All,
This is my first post on this site so go easy on me!!!!
I have recently really started enjoying Schofferhofer Kristal Weizen amd would love some ideas on recipes that would be similar!


I have just started my first home brew and followed a recipe similar to Redback.
I used a Country Brewer Wheat beer with Malt syrup instead of dextrose, Hersbrucker teabag, Wheat grain soaked water and a little bit of honey then Safale K97 Yeast 8g.
Just about to bottle it and find out how it went.
Looking for my next brew to try!

MMMMM Southern German Beers!!!!


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/1/08)

Hi BBGB

welcome to the forum (may you soon be trying out all sorts of crazy recipes and going nuts).

your recipe looks good, however to achieve a really nice hefeweizen it is best to use a yeast like WLP300 or one of dried weizen yeasts (WB-06, I've bought this off craftbrewer & it's a good wheat yeast). Wyeast has one too but I dont know the number...

To get an excellent example of the difference yeast makes to your beer, you could duplicate your recipe and, instead of using K-97, use a yeast like I mentioned and do a side by side comparo to see the difference.

Good luck!


----------



## bconnery (20/1/08)

If you followed pretty much that recipe but dropped the honey and used one of the yeasts outlined by in that last post you'd get something coming close. 
Basically a wheat kit, no dextrose, german hops and an appropriate yeast is going to be the best plan to come close...


----------



## Ross (20/1/08)

I can't believe HBS's are still handing out K-97 as a wheat yeast (assuming they did?).

As the others have said, get a PROPER wheat yeast - Nearly all the character of a hefeweizen comes from the yeast.

Cheers Ross


----------



## geoffi (20/1/08)

My 2c worth...

For a kit brewer, I reckon this is as near as you'll get:

Get an ESB Bavarian Weizen kit, or a Weizen fresh wort kit (the latter will give you a better result, but the ESB kits are not bad at all.)

Get some of the WB-06 (the Weizen yeast Craftbrewer.com.au sells). The "wheat" yeast that is normally supplied with kits is nothing of the sort. There should be laws against this false marketing.

Now, if you just ferment that lot for a week or so and bottle you'll be in business for a normal Hefeweizen (ie a Weizen with lots of yeast and cloudiness). But the Kristall is meant to be, as you'd expect, Kristall. You should give it either an extended stay in the primary fermenter, or (better still, in my controversial opinion) put it into a secondary fermenter for a couple of weeks. In the best of all possible worlds, you would then pop it into a fridge for some cold conditioning to really drop that yeast out.

But this is probably not in reach just yet.

So. I'd suggest...two or three weeks in primary fermentation, trying to keep it as close to 18-20c as possible.
Then (I assume you're bottling) bottle, leave a couple of weeks, then let the bottles sit in the fridge for at least a few days before drinking. Then carefully pour off to avoid disturbing the yeast cake.


----------



## beerbeergloriousbeer (21/1/08)

Thanks for the help guys. I think i will try the WB06 yeast that you are talking about with the same brew then the time after try the Weizen wort kit. This will give me the current batch, the same batch with better yeast and maybe a far superior version to compare....
I will let you know in a few months.


----------



## Hutch (21/1/08)

I'd like to second some of the comments above about choice of yeast to get close to Schofferhofer.
While the WB06 does a fine job, I found it reasonably tart in comparison (though still HIGHLY drinkable!)
The WLP300 (WYeast 3068), does a better job IMHO - Try *Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier* to get an idea of how this turns out.
There is also Wyeast 3638 (White labs WLP351) that is apparently very good, also a Weihenstephaner yeast.
Plenty of good weizen info on here (pitching rates, temperature, carbonation, etc.). 
Have fun!


----------



## mossyrocks (21/1/08)

Ross said:


> I can't believe HBS's are still handing out K-97 as a wheat yeast (assuming they did?).
> 
> As the others have said, get a PROPER wheat yeast - Nearly all the character of a hefeweizen comes from the yeast.
> 
> Cheers Ross




I put down a partial mash Paulaner Hefe yesterday and as I had run out of the wheat yeast I normally buy from CraftBrewer's web site I decided to go to my local HBS.

Now, unfortunately, reading this, he sold me K-97 as a the wheat yeast I needed (I hope this doesn't ruin the flavour I was after).


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/08)

beerbeergloriousbeer said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I think i will try the WB06 yeast that you are talking about with the same brew then the time after try the Weizen wort kit. This will give me the current batch, the same batch with better yeast and maybe a far superior version to compare....
> I will let you know in a few months.




.. but don't think you will make a beer that tastes or looks like the SKW - if it was that easy, no brewery would sell beer ! Schofferhofer Kristal Weizen is just about my favourite "special beer" - I have only seen it in one liquor shop and will always buy a bottle when I go past the place. But I have decided that I won't make it (or another wheat beer anyway for that matter) as I have found my wheat beer efforts fall way short of the expectation. But you have got to make your own decisions, so try a few of the proven and trusted suggestions made here and see how well you go. My suggestion is try to make a good wheat beer, rather than something specific like a SKW.

Another thing about the Schofferhofer Kristal Weizen is not the usual wheat cloudy beer, so unless you can clear / filter the brew, you'll not brew anything to look like it. 

But at least you have good taste.


----------



## tangent (21/1/08)

> I can't believe HBS's are still handing out K-97 as a wheat yeast (assuming they did?).
> 
> As the others have said, get a PROPER wheat yeast - Nearly all the character of a hefeweizen comes from the yeast.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Couldn't agree more Ross! :beer:


----------



## beerbeergloriousbeer (21/1/08)

Thanks Guys,

I will read through these posts and try a few different recommendations.
I know that whatever i make will never be the same a real SKW but having a beer to base my goals off will narrow down the style and flavours i am looking for.
The *Weihenstephaner Krystalweissbier *is also a favourite for me. 
These old German Breweries definately know their Wheat beers.
As for the Yeast k97, my local brewshop did say it was a ale yeast but recommended it as a better than standard yeast. He didn't try and sell me a wheatbeer type yeast. Myself being a beginner wouldn't know much better.
This site/forum is definately a great tool for passionate beer brewers/drinkers.


----------



## beerbeergloriousbeer (11/4/08)

Just an update on my original post.
I have brewed 2 more wheat beers since this first brew.
The second was a Muntons Wheat beer with dextrose/LME/Corn syrup and WB06.
The brew went well but turned out very dark and very malty.
I spoke to the brew shop about it and he thinks the can might have caramelised in transit.
He has spoken to the supplier and has decided to replace the can for me with a new batch, WB06 and brew booster.
How good is my HBS.
Any way the second i brewed was a ESB with whitelabs wpl300. This has been in the bottle for about 2.5 weeks.
I cracked one to see how it is travelling. 
This beer is awesome.
It has a really nice balance in flavour and isn't that far different from the weihenstephaner weizen.
The ESB/wpl300 combo is a really good example of a wheat beer for other beginner home brewers out there who want to try a wheat beer.
Thanks for the recommendation guys. 
I might try the same brew again but with some Hersbrucker or Hallertau and maybe some water soaked in wheat to taste the difference.
Cheers :beer:


----------



## Bremmario (8/6/09)

Any luck getting a beer that tastes anywhere near as awesome as schofferhoffer?

A schofferhofferesque brew is my ultimate goal!


----------



## brocky_555 (9/6/09)

Hey there fellas,

I love a good wheat and my first ever home brew was a wheat it came out fantastic.

It was :

1 Can Morgans Golden sheaf Wheat kit 
1 Can Thomas coopers Malt extract - Wheat blend 
1 Teabag of hops (Hallertau or tet not sure )
Yeast : WB06 Brewed at 20 C

This brew turned out amazing and i will do this one again soon. The good thing about doing wheat beers is they only have to spend 2 weeks in the botlle and dont get much better with age so the are good to boost stocks while you let the other styles age.

I think this beer tasted like Maisel weisse and it was kristall clear as long as you didn't disturb the sediment.


----------



## GregVR (11/6/09)

brocky_555 said:


> Hey there fellas,
> 
> I love a good wheat and my first ever home brew was a wheat it came out fantastic.
> 
> ...




That sounds excellent: a) I've been looking for a simple wheat recipe and B) my stocks are low while I wait for my previous brew.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## bullsneck (11/6/09)

Red Hill do a nice wheat beer.

I re-started a yeast from a bottle of it, with muntons wheat, wheat extract and some saaz and tet.

Soo good. The aroma of apricots was unreal.

Bit over-carbed tho.


----------

